# Info for Experience Points



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, Just to let everyone know. I put in for 3 years of experience points when I took the test. When we got the results, it said nothing on the points for experience issue. So, on thursday I went to HRD at Ashburton Pl. A very nice HRD employee pulled my file and sat with me. She told me that my points (1 full point actually) had been approved, but for some reason had not been entered in the computer. So, she had it done.

Just a heads up for anyone who put in, but haven't heard anything. You might want to take a day and head up there. They were very nice and helpful with me. One point is the difference between a job and no job!

Also, everyone will be moving up on the MBTA list. 19 snapper heads listed themselves as residents (non-Vet). HRD is aware of it and they will be bumping them down to the appropriate location on the list.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

The MBTA list has been updated and everyone has been moved up considerably. You may want to check to see where you are now.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Moved up? You mean moved DOWN. I was higher up on the T list before... and Boston too, for that matter. :BM:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Same here, dropped almost 90 spots! Went from 377/85 to 400/100. The good news i moved up 1 spot on another list, 82/9 to 81/9 :roll: 

Yep! 8) My future so bright, I gotta wear shades. 8)


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

I went from 54th to 45th :lol:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Gotta love the MBTA, I check my standings again tuesday, NOW I am 460/100 . I keep dropping and dropping....


----------

